# MTB kettenblatt auf BMX Kurbel



## Jonathan0504 (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo liebe Bike Community, wisst ihr vielleicht ob es einen Adapter oder ähnliches gibt der es einem ermöglicht ein MTB kettenblatt an eine BMX Kurbel zu befestigen? Mfg Jonathan


----------



## ylfcm (5. Juli 2021)

Hey Jonathan,

es gibt sogenannte Spider, die das ermöglichen. Sieht ungefähr so aus:







Verfügbarkeit allerdings schwierig, weil das eher so der Retro-Bereich ist. Etwas Geduld und ebay Kleinanzeigen ist wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung. Ansonsten gibt es sowas natürlich auch noch in neu - und recht teuer - zB bei Profile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonathan0504 (5. Juli 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Hey Jonathan,
> 
> es gibt sogenannte Spider, die das ermöglichen. Sieht ungefähr so aus:
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank ich werde es mir Mal anschauen 🙏


----------



## neverisforever (7. Juli 2021)

Bei einer 48t Kurbel könnte man auch einen Spline Drive Spider montieren. 




Quelle: https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Gusset-Woodstock-Spline-Drive-104BCD-Spider_43281.htm

Hätte bei Bedarf so ein Teil genau wie auf dem Bild noch in der Schublade


----------



## Jonathan0504 (7. Juli 2021)

neverisforever schrieb:


> Bei einer 48t Kurbel könnte man auch einen Spline Drive Spider montieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre natürlich cool allerdings habe ich schon eins bestellt und warte nur noch auf das Paket


----------



## neverisforever (7. Juli 2021)

Kein Problem: Viel Erfolg _  _


----------

